# Camo Brute Force pictures (with aftermarket wheels)?



## NickS

This may not go anywhere, but I'm going to be getting some new wheels and tires for the 750, but I'm stuck on which kind/color. Its probably for sure going to be a 14", but I'm stuck on either machined & black wheels, or solid black wheels. The four wheeler is the NRA edition in camo, so I'm wondering if there are any pictures out there of camo brute forces (or I guess any other ATV thats camo) with some after market wheels on them? Having a hard time deciding....


Stuck between these two from super atv...


----------



## 03maxpower

If you use the bike for hunting id go with the black if not do the machined and black thats what I have


----------



## NMKawierider

Although I like the machined & black look, from experience I know I hate tearing them up on rocks cause the machined areas never look the same. At least the black ones can be fixed & re-painted...just say'n.

If you go to Yahoo, click on Images and type in Camo ATV or ATV wheels, you can get lots of stuff to look at...lots of BS...but at least some ideas.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Remember that the machined wheels will corrode and the black wheels will just scratch. If I were to get wheels and tires again, I would choose black. Around here salt corrodes your aluminum wheels really quick.


----------



## NickS

Yeah, I like the machined and black look better, I'm just not sure how it would look on an all camo atv. And for some reason out of these two above me, I dont like the look of the all black ones as much as the other ones. Even though I know they are the exact same design. For all black, I like the design of something like the ITP ss212 or something. I'm only looking at these two mainly because of price from superatv ($205 with lugnuts shipped to my door 14"s). That's waaaaay cheaper any any other ITP or other brands in a 14".


----------



## NMKawierider

NickS said:


> Yeah, I'm only looking at these two mainly because of price from superatv ($205 with lugnuts shipped to my door 14"s). That's waaaaay cheaper any any other ITP or other brands in a 14".


Wow...at that price buy both!...lol.. 50 bucks ea? that's a steal.


----------



## NickS

Yeah, 10% off for MIMB forum members, no tax, free shipping, and another $10.00 off for subscribing to their weekly news letter. I'm starting to lean towards the machined with black. I'm just not sure if I like the solid black in that design, plus solid black looks too much like a factory set. I googled camo atv, and some others, but most of them have the factory wheels on them. I've seen some with the solid ss212 in all black that look ok, but that design of wheel is a little different than these, and I'm not sure if I would like one of these styles on an all black. I wish I had some pictures.


----------



## NickS

And I think the only thing holding me back from these all black ones from superatv is they don't have the chrome Allen bolts around the edge like the ss212's. I think that is what makes me like the ss212's so much better. I know, it's very picky, but might as well be happy with what you get. I wonder if you can change them out very easy?


----------



## NMKawierider

Do the machined...spray some extra clearcoat over the top of the machined areas ...should help make them last a little longer. As you see, I like machined/Black too.


----------



## Polaris425

As far as I know they aren't real Allen bolts. Just cut in the rim for looks.


----------



## NickS

Polaris425 said:


> As far as I know they aren't real Allen bolts. Just cut in the rim for looks.


Yeah , I was wondering that.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

NickS said:


> And I think the only thing holding me back from these all black ones from superatv is they don't have the chrome Allen bolts around the edge like the ss212's. I think that is what makes me like the ss212's so much better. I know, it's very picky, but might as well be happy with what you get. I wonder if you can change them out very easy?


It's just for decoration... It just gets mud/sand stuck in there, but it does make it look good. IMO, I would go with Superatv $200-20-10=$170 for a new 14'' wheel set, can't beat that.


----------



## NickS

tx_brute_rider said:


> It's just for decoration... It just gets mud/sand stuck in there, but it does make it look good. IMO, I would go with Superatv $200-20-10=$170 for a new 14'' wheel set, can't beat that.


Lol, that would be even better. The machined are $59.95 and the black are $64.95. That $200 price is for the machined ones in 14" shipped to my door after all of the discounts/coupons. The black would be probably close to $20 more. Still a bad *** price...


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Oh sorry about the price, think they were $50 each for 14'' when they had barely came out.


----------



## Coolwizard

I like my 312's pretty good.


----------



## Polaris425

^^ me too. It was between 312's and the slasher B6 when I bought new ones for the brute & since everyone was buying the 312 I decided to go w/ the Slasher. Jus to be different.


----------



## NickS

Yeah, those look great on yours. Those were the same ones I ran on my Polaris sportsman (sold to buy the brute force)













Your camo is a little darker than mine. Plus you have more black on yours since mine is the NRA edition.


----------



## Coolwizard

I've got 112's on my team green brute. I have swaped them out (sorry no pics) but didn't care for them with the camo. In my opinion the camo doesn't look right with a lot of bling ....some how that takes away from the theme ...lol Also I prefer the 12" rims because I like more tire sidewall for my type of riding.


----------



## NMKawierider

Coolwizard said:


> Also I prefer the 12" rims because I like more tire sidewall for my type of riding.


Yeah I was just going to say if I had it to do over again, I'd do the 12s cause of the sidewall flex helps on rocky trails, I don't see any real difference is reaction time between the 12s and the 14s on speed-trailing...and there are a lot more tire choices out there for 12s then 14s...and cheaper. Just wish they would make a 12x8. That's the only reason I got these 14s..cause I wanted an 8" wheel. Can't believe I paid over 90 bucks each for these 112s...I sold my 12" Douglas wheels so I would be forced to use these again. I like them with the silver better though.


----------



## trailmaker

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah I was just going to say if I had it to do over again, I'd do the 12s cause of the sidewall flex helps on rocky trails, I don't see any real difference is reaction time between the 12s and the 14s on speed-trailing...and there are a lot more tire choices out there for 12s then 14s...and cheaper. Just wish they would make a 12x8. That's the only reason I got these 14s..cause I wanted an 8" wheel. Can't believe I paid over 90 bucks each for these 112s...I sold my 12" Douglas wheels so I would be forced to use these again. I like them with the silver better though.


What about weight?
Do you think that 14" rim makes for a lighter set up or not really?
I just bought a set of used 14" rims thinking they would be lighter but maybe not with a 27" tire.


----------



## NMKawierider

trailmaker said:


> What about weight?
> Do you think that 14" rim makes for a lighter set up or not really?
> I just bought a set of used 14" rims thinking they would be lighter but maybe not with a 27" tire.


Well, I'm not realy sure. Basicly replacing rudder with aluminum. I think we have a tire weight chart but wouldn't be cool if we had a side-by-side tire and wheel weight chart so we could actualy know before buying. I think ITP has the weight of their tires and wheels in their Tech Info. Not sure if everyone else does. Gots be a way to put this together..


----------



## Polaris425

Definitely lighter but not sure how much, or if your brute would know the difference.


----------



## Coolwizard

^ I agree, I doubt if it is enough to make a serious difference. ....but most 14" tires are only 11 wide in the back and a lot of 12 are 12 wide in the back. That will make a weight difference.


----------



## JLOWERY

tx_brute_rider said:


> Remember that the machined wheels will corrode and the black wheels will just scratch. If I were to get wheels and tires again, I would choose black. Around here salt corrodes your aluminum wheels really quick.


Machined wheels won't corrode if you keep your clearcoat in good shape. Do like NMKR said put you an extra coat of clearcoat on them and you'll be fine. Here's two pics of my bike on with black wheels one with machined wheels machined looks 100% better IMO







http://img.tapatalk.com/aefd553d-[IMG]http:/
[[IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/aefd553d-2411-2186.jpg
Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigforeman




----------

